# Vietnamese name format rules



## jane_doe (Aug 1, 2015)

I am in the process of lodging my 189 visa. I am trying to work out how to put my name on the application. 

For *example *if my Vietnamese name is: Nguyen Thuy Van (exactly as written on my passport - example passport )

*From a Vietnamese Perspective:*
Family Name: Nguyen
Middle Name: Thuy
First Name: Van (this is the name every use to address me)

Should I put: Thuy Van for my given names or Van Thuy? To me the latter make more sense.

So for those of you that have Vietnamese names, could you please share your experience regarding this matter. Your help is highly appreciated.


----------

